# v8 shillings



## sbdtasos (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello to all Home model engine community
My name is TASOS and i am from Greece 
i have 2-3 years that i am trying to built a shillings v8 engine i think that now is a good time to load photo from the project because i am redy to finish it..


----------



## John Rus (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Tasos and welcome to the club.

That is a lovely engine you have there!  How long have you been building it?

Can't wait to hear it run,
John.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice!  I'm excited to see your engine.  It will be the first Schillings I've seen other than the ones in the German magazines!


----------



## sbdtasos (Sep 25, 2013)

John Rus said:


> Hi Tasos and welcome to the club.
> 
> That is a lovely engine you have there!  How long have you been building it?
> 
> ...


----------



## sbdtasos (Sep 25, 2013)

some photo from next step water cooler


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Sep 26, 2013)

very cool! is that a turbo i see sitting there?


----------



## sbdtasos (Sep 26, 2013)

MCRIPPPer said:


> very cool! is that a turbo i see sitting there?



Haha yes that is hand made turbo for this engine.. Has 2 small turbo to the exhaust manifolds I will upload photo to see ..


----------



## agmachado (Sep 27, 2013)

Very cool!

Where I find this plans? 

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## metalmad (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Tasos
Love your work Buddy, very very nice  
Pete


----------



## sbdtasos (Oct 2, 2013)

agmachado said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Where I find this plans?
> 
> ...



send me your email as pm and i will share with you..


----------



## sbdtasos (Oct 2, 2013)

some new photo from the project.. 
crank,oil pan,motor block.


----------



## Till (Oct 3, 2013)

Why did you make a large hole in the most important bearing surface of the 4-stroke pistonskirt?! You need every mm² here!

 Regarding plans: Please do not infringe copyright. By supporting piracy you will not encourage publishing companies or private party to produce detailed plans or to share knowledge. All this bears a great economic risks and costs lots money, so by simply mailing copyrighted material you'll do further damage to the community, too.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 3, 2013)

Till, the Schillings plans are very widely in the public domain in the European modeling community.  Given sbdtasos' location, I'm sure it's not a big deal.

A quick Google of the right key words will find several links: "Schillings modellmotoren bauplan"


----------



## sbdtasos (Oct 3, 2013)

Till said:


> Why did you make a large hole in the most important bearing surface of the 4-stroke pistonskirt?! You need every mm² here!
> 
> Regarding plans: Please do not infringe copyright. By supporting piracy you will not encourage publishing companies or private party to produce detailed plans or to share knowledge. All this bears a great economic risks and costs lots money, so by simply mailing copyrighted material you'll do further damage to the community, too.



i cant unterstand why you have problem to share the plans? i did not say to sell them.. if you make a small search on google you can find everything you want..
now on the piston skirt.i dont think that is so big deal the hole there .you can see  many pistons with asymmetrical skirts. the skirt in the piston is only as a guide and nothing else . in asymmetrical pistons the skirts have diferent size fron the intake side to exhaust side this is because the piston need only the one skirt when you have the explosion at the 3 cycle.. the other one is only for guide. and not have any problems with that..
in my pistons the skirts is same both size . the hole is for 2 reasons..i dont want to put oil in the motor it will work with dry samp pump and i want to be sure that in this point have good lubrication.
and the other one is that i want lighter pistons and it was possible only with this way


----------



## John Rus (Oct 3, 2013)

sbdtasos said:


> i cant unterstand why you have problem to share the plans? i did not say to sell them.. if you make a small search on google you can find everything you want..


 
I'm sorry to say you are right, you can find just about anything you want for free on the internet but it doesn't mean it's legal. I know your not selling the plans but you cannot distribute them for free or pay. Unless it's public domain then you can distribute them for free.

They are not expensive and if you are going to seriously consider building this engine it's a drop in the bucket.

All the best,
John.


----------



## sbdtasos (Oct 9, 2013)

hello again my friends


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 9, 2013)

awesome work 
one thing your fan is on back ward:hDe:


it should pull the hot air from the rad :fan:


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for showing how you bent the fan blades.  Which direction is the rotation of this engine(just reference for Luc's question)?


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Oct 9, 2013)

is that fan laser cut?


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 9, 2013)

That was my thoughts too MCRIPPer.  That, or waterjet.

I'd also like to know more about how you made the veins in the radiator.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 9, 2013)

why not CNC
that's my thinking:hDe:


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 9, 2013)

I was thinking that too, but some of the internal corners look to sharp.  Almost like wire edm, but the part looks too "clean" to be out of an edm.


----------



## sbdtasos (Oct 9, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> Thanks for showing how you bent the fan blades.  Which direction is the rotation of this engine(just reference for Luc's question)?



yes he have right.. the fan is in back ward 
i will upload a new photo with the right direction lol 
(its a joke)


----------



## sbdtasos (Oct 9, 2013)

MCRIPPPer said:


> is that fan laser cut?


yes my friend this is a laser cut


----------



## sbdtasos (Oct 9, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> That was my thoughts too MCRIPPer.  That, or waterjet.
> 
> I'd also like to know more about how you made the veins in the radiator.



veins you mean the core of radiator??
sorry for my english ..


----------



## sbdtasos (Mar 10, 2014)

after a big big delay i think is a nice time to continiue this thread 
here is a video of the engine it sounds very nice and i will upload and fotos from the project

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaYKdADbtOM[/ame]


----------



## sbdtasos (Mar 10, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncN19AJg8v0[/ame]


----------



## kuhncw (Mar 10, 2014)

Tasos, that is a very impressive engine.  Nice work.

  I really like the sound.  

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 11, 2014)

kuhncw said:


> Tasos, that is a very impressive engine.  Nice work.
> 
> I really like the sound.
> 
> ...




I agree!  Nice!


----------



## sbdtasos (Apr 23, 2014)

hello my friends
i want your help with one problem that i have
i have problem with the valves it cant sealed very good 
in this foto is my head the valve sealing in the head (aluminium) and not at bronze 
have anyone built engine like this 
is better to chaing the valve guide and seal the valve to guide or i leave the valve like this


----------



## sbdtasos (Apr 26, 2014)

here is a video from the engine that start very easy.. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv-Zfmy4x94&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow did that start easy. Nice job on the engine.


----------



## sbdtasos (Apr 28, 2014)

i didnt like my old radiator an i decide to make another one


----------



## LongRat (May 5, 2014)

Sbdtasos - you can make your valves seal directly in the head, and still have a durable engine.  This is according to Schillings himself in his book _Boxer, Reihen und v-motoren als modell_.  In it he states that he has over 25 years of running on one of his engines, with no bronze valve seats or anything.  Simply seating in the aluminium like yours.  I translated this whole book into English, which was... loads of fun.  But the info in it is very useful indeed.
Very, very nice engine by the way.


----------



## sbdtasos (May 6, 2014)

thanks LongRat
i found were was the problem..
the camshaft not have big gap from the valve and hold the valves little press
now is ok ..


----------



## sbdtasos (Jul 16, 2014)

at least my engine is finished 
now the only thing is the box for the engine with the battery and the cdi ignitions
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC6h7KkmFjM&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## aonemarine (Jul 16, 2014)

*WOW*  That sounds absolutly amazing!!!


----------



## kuhncw (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful work and a great sound!

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Shopguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Wonderful job on an impressive model engine.
Ernie J


----------



## ausdier (Jul 17, 2014)

Simply AWSOME...............woohoo1th_wavwoohoo1


----------



## jschoenly (Jul 17, 2014)

Amazing seeing you hand start it in the first video.  Awesome sound!  Great work!


----------



## sbdtasos (Jul 18, 2014)

Carbon kevlar Half ready box .. tomorrow it will finish I will load photo with the box finish







Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## sbdtasos (Aug 13, 2014)

finally finished
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRr4OdtN6Dk[/ame]


----------



## LongRat (Aug 13, 2014)

Simply superb.  Congratulations on a great engine.


----------



## necchiom (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## hades87 (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow! Awesome work! Bravo!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 5, 2014)

You have done a beautiful job on the project.


----------

